# I need a short guide with the best values for ThrottleStop for me please!



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi dear community,
I am new here,and I need some help!

My laptop is Lenovo Y-700-15ISK with these specs:

i7-6700 HQ CPU,
16 GB of DDR4 RAM,
Nvidia GTX 960M 4 GB of GDDR5 GPU,
1 TB 5400 RPM HDD and 128 GB SSD

The CPU overheats for a short period of time ~ 5 minutes,and reaches temps up to 84 degrees Celsius for 15 minutes of playing GTA V !
I want to play all of the games without CPU overheating , thermal throttling and with more FPS!

I have set the maximmum processor state to 99% ,but it overheats again!


I have contacted Intel, and they told me that it is not reccommended to undervolt the CPU and disable the Intel Turbo Boost,but when I asked them about ThrottleStop they told me to contact the manufacturer of it,so what am I doing!

I would firstly like to know if it is really safe to undervolt the i7-6700 HQ CPU ,and disable the Intel Turbo Boost?

If it is safe,could someone please give me the right values for the undervolting and disabling the Turbo Boost for me,in order not to harm the hardware please?
I need the exact values for all of the various options in ThrottleStop!

My laptop's model (I am repeating this) is Lenovo-Y700-15ISK.

Or do you reccommend to me the same as Intel did?

I would be very grateful!

Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2017)

If it is still under warranty then you NEED TO RMA THAT SUCKER!


----------



## natr0n (Mar 11, 2017)

Sounds like you bought that laptop on craigslist.

I'm sure the vents are full of dust and or thermal paste is dry as a desert.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dear DRDNA and natr0n,
I would firstly like to thank you for replying to me!

I bought the laptop brand new exactly one month ago!
After I sent it to the service,the techs told me that they have not found any problem,and that I have installed some "ultra heavy" games! For GTA V!

I have heard that this laptop model suffers from overheating,because of a dust filter located on the air intake ,which doesn't let air to get in the laptop!There are videos on YouTube which prove this!

Here's a video :    









In the videos say that that dust filter should be removed!
But the techs told me that if they remove that dust filter,the warranty will void,
and anyway with removing of that filter the laptop will be full of dust for a couple of months,so they would have to open it and close it every 3 months,with a possibility of mechanical damaging while the frequent opening/closing!

So they told me that there is nothing other to do,only to buy a cooling pad!

I bought a cooling pad with 4 fans,and nothing!

So I would please someone to help me to resolve this issue with the CPU throttling and overheating via ThrottleStop!

Please help me!
I would be very very grateful!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have just played GTA V for 10 minutes,in the first 3 minutes the CPU reached up to 80 degrees Celsius,but quickly dropped to constant 71 degrees Celsius.

Is that OK?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Laptop builders today tend to build too thin and without enough fans and heatsinks, the only things I can suggest is a external laptop cooler, use this unit as a web/dailydriver/ non gamer. Buy a True Gaming laptop/desktop replacement, or build a desktop


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I have just played GTA V for 10 minutes,in the first 3 minutes the CPU reached up to 80 degrees Celsius,but quickly dropped to constant 71 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Is that OK?


Take control of the system fan and run it 100% fan speed then try testing your gaming! I have an Asus model almost identical to yours and have NO ISSUES with heat! Make sure your venting is not hindered by anything too! Also run your games locked with Vsync as this will keeps FPS at 60 which will help a great deal with HEAT and keep your gaming fluid and stutter free. Just wondering where are you located and what are your room temperatures? Welcome to TPU 

EDIT the difference in running at 80+ FPS and 60 FPS in regards to generating heat can be HUGE!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dear DRDNA,thank you for replying!
The rooms temps where I live are approximately 20~22 degrees Celsius!

Also I am using a cooling pad with four fans!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2017)

The temps are fine 84C isn't overheating so what is your issue?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Dear DRDNA,thank you for replying!
> The rooms temps where I live are approximately 20~22 degrees Celsius!
> 
> Also I am using a cooling pad with four fans!


Please try the my last posting advise! and report back....Just Vsync alone may be your cure!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> The temps are fine 84C isn't overheating so what is your issue?



My issue is probably CPU thermal throttling...

The games which I play lag sometimes


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> My issue is probably CPU thermal throttling...
> 
> The games which I play lag sometimes


Do you have vsync on if not please do so and retest ...that laptops cooling set up cools CPU and GPU with with the same stuff so cooling the GPU will also allow the CPU to run cooler. Yes 84c is with in specs but I wouldn't allow mine to run that hot.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

As far as I know that dust filter on the air intake is the problem!

It makes problem with the ventilation!










But the techs from the laptop's service say that if they remove that filter the laptop will be full of dust for a short period of time!

The GPU never overheats!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

I use XTU,

I have a gaming laptop with i7 4700HQ 3.4GHz max turbo, mine doesn't get as hot as yours though as my Asus laptop seems to have have better cooling, my temps stay around 70s full turbo.

I have downclocked my CPU to 2.6Ghz and still able to play GTA V on my laptop just fine.

It shouldn't be like that with your laptop but I think Lenovo did a poor job designing a proper cooling solution.

Anyways you can try to downclock it with lowering the multipliers with intel XTU:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/66427/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-


Better yet, return it and pick another brand gaming laptop!!!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> As far as I know that dust filter on the air intake is the problem!
> 
> It makes problem with the ventilation!
> 
> ...


Yeah that filter is really the problem, so either remove it or live with it. If you remove it you will need to air clean your laptop more often but will cool much better. But I would return it if I could for sure!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Could undervolting and disabling the Intel Turbo Boost via ThrottleStop or XTU resolve the problem?

And is it safe?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

If you really want to keep this laptop, or cannot return it for any other reason...

You should be able to lower the multipliers of the CPU with XTU, I have always done it this way, I never touched the voltage.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

What other can I do?
I can't return the laptop!
Which solution would be best for me?
Please tell me?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> What other can I do?
> I can't return the laptop!
> Which solution would be best for me?
> Please tell me?



Personally if I can't return it anyway I would try to remove that "airfilter" it might help and the temperatures might stay just below throttling.
If you don't want to remove that filter, then just use intel XTU and lower the multipliers, this way the CPU temp can drop 10 degrees or more, I have good results doing this.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

The techs say that if they remove the filter the warranty will void!
And anyway if the warrant won't void,the laptop will be full of dust for a short time and with the frequent opening/closing for cleaning it , they may make a mechanical damage to the hardware!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

Well, some solutions have been given in this thread.
Whatever you decide to do, GL!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> the warranty will void!



Pretty sure Lenovo will want an original sales receipt, and since you bought it second-hand, you have no warranty anyways. Assuming it is second hand as any reputable company would allow you to return it


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Pretty sure Lenovo will want an original sales receipt, and since you bought it second-hand, you have no warranty anyways. Assuming it is second hand as any reputable company would allow you to return it



No no I bought it brand new,one month ago!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> No no I bought it brand new,one month ago!



RMA or RETURN IT!!
Buy another brand gaming laptop if you can!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Is there a ssd or hdd in that unit?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

It has a 128 GB SSD and 1 TB 5400 RPM HDD

Here's a link of one YouTube video,that say that the throttling is not an overheating issue,but the HDD that turns off something...

Please see this: 








Maybe this would help you to give me an exact advice!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> It has a 128 GB SSD and 1 TB 5400 RPM HDD
> 
> Here's a link of one YouTube video,that say that the throttling is not an overheating issue,but the HDD that turns off something...
> 
> ...



Probably power savings in the hdd, find out what exact hdd you have and see if you can find some low level tools, i had an issue where a SSHD would park its head and unpark when needed, which would cause a lag spike in my games, i replaced it with a raptor, no issues.

Have you tried defragging the hdd?


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes I hav tried,but never finished it!
What do you think about the YouTuber?

Is he right about the HDD,and could that solution really help me?

And about the dust filter,what do you think,if the techs remove it,for which period of time then they should open it to clean it?

Please tell me which temps are normal for playing GTA V for around 10 minutes?

I have just played for ten minutes,and the CPU temp reached 71 degrees Celsius,and then dropped to 67!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Please tell me which temps are normal for playing GTA V for around 10 minutes?
> 
> I have just played for ten minutes,and the CPU temp reached 71 degrees Celsius,and then dropped to 67!



Seems fine for gaming on a laptop.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Which temps are dangerous ?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Which temps are dangerous ?



The CPU will throttle down to protect itself.

71 degrees while gaming is ok for gaming on a laptop.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2017)

I doubt it's throttling they don't throttle at 84c. Nothing in that throttles until 100c.

What is likely happening is you are hitting the tdp limit and it is turning turbo off. Does the chip drop below 2.6ghz in games? If it doesn't it isn't throttling.

People really should stop assuming turbo is a guarantee and not a bonus. They won't run that speed 24/7 it has to meet certain requirements to run those speeds.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

How can I test it if it is really throttling,for what period of time playing?
 I will test it now and report the results!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> How can I test it if it is really throttling,for what period of time playing?
> I will test it now and report the results!



You would need a program with overlay capability to monitor clock speeds etc



HiTech_32 said:


> Yes I hav tried,but never finished it!
> 
> What do you think about the YouTuber?
> 
> ...



You never finished the HDD disk defrag!? 

Never interrupt that.
By the way it is against forum rules to multipost in succession. Please use the multiquote button before a moderator comes in here to discipline you.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

Which program for an example?
And how to run it while playing?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Which program for an example?
> And how to run it while playing?



I believe open hardware monitor has a widget that can be enabled and does the trick, you would need to set in that tool what you need monitored so it shows in the widget itself.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

For how much time should I test it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> For how much time should I test it?



Since the tool doesn't do a video recording but does track mimimum average and max values in the main window, set the overlay widget to what you need, play a full session of gta, look at it for any major clock dips.

Worst case yank that 5400 RPM drive out and research 7200 RPM or Velociraptor drives


----------



## alucasa (Mar 11, 2017)

Well, I don't see anything wrong with his laptop?

There are two problems from what I can see here and the laptop itself has no issues.

1. User thinks it has problems.
2. His expectation is a little too high for 960m.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 11, 2017)

I wil test it tomorrow  and I will report the results here!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2017)

So you have no idea if it throttled and have built a thread of anger off of something you have no idea how it works?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> The CPU overheats for a short period of time ~ 5 minutes,and reaches temps up to 84 degrees Celsius for 15 minutes of playing GTA V !



What did you do in between this? How did the CPU temps drop? Did you remove that "dustfilter"?



HiTech_32 said:


> I have just played for ten minutes,and the CPU temp reached 71 degrees Celsius,and then dropped to 67!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> So you have no idea if it throttled and have built a thread of anger off of something you have no idea how it works?



Some people use the Exclaimation mark in a wrong context, bud read his first post and at least to me doesn't sound angry lol.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Some people use the Exclaimation mark in a wrong context, bud read his first post and at least to me doesn't sound angry lol.



Speaking of which, at first I thought your username was eidairaman!.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Speaking of which, at first I thought your username was eidairaman!.



My name I never had corrected since day one, I fat fingered the name in 2007 lol, the 1 is intentional, the second "a" was by accident.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 11, 2017)

Such is life. Let it be.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

My apologies to all of you !

 I played GTA V  for 30 minutes and monitored the clocks speed and hwinfo showed no throttling at all!I also set a throttling monitoring via hwinfo and it also didn't show throttling!

The CPU temps reached up to 74 degrees Celsius and then lowered to almost constant 71 degrees Celsius.

And I enabled the VSync also!
And I unparked the CPU cores.

I really don't know why did the CPU reached 84 degrees Celsius that time,but I think it is not important.

I also installed HDPARM.

I would like to say thank to all of you,for the time you devoted to me,and for all of your advices!
I hope that I wouldn't have any thermal issues while playing games,except for the hot keyboard  .

And I thought that the CPU was thermal throttling,because of that YouTuber who says that his Lenovo Y-700 had throttling,but his laptop version is AMD, and mine is Intel,that's not the same indeed!


----------



## basco (Mar 12, 2017)

Tjunction is 100° for this processor


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

basco said:


> Tjunction is 100° for this processor





basco said:


> Tjunction is 100° for this processor



Which temperature would be optimal for this CPU while playing GTA V for an hour for example?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Which temperature would be optimal for this CPU while playing GTA V for an hour for example?



Personally I try to keep it way below 70s but thats just me and thats why I use intel XTU and my i7 4700HQ runs at 2.6GHz max all the time, at this speed it runs GTA V just fine at a still 40fps locked frame rate.

If you run it just over 70s it should still be fine though.

I'm not exactly sure when it would start to throttle but I think you'll notice that when it does...


----------



## basco (Mar 12, 2017)

optimal is the lowest you can get without much effort.
so around 70°+ is good.
what i am not liking is you say you have a laptop cooler with 4 fans. how is temp whithout it?
the others here are right to say this laptop has to run even the hardest game-there is no excuse like dont run gtaV


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

basco said:


> optimal is the lowest you can get without much effort.
> so around 70°+ is good.
> what i am not liking is you say you have a laptop cooler with 4 fans. how is temp whithout it?
> the others here are right to say this laptop has to run even the hardest game-there is no excuse like dont run gtaV




I will try to play GTA V without the cooler today,in order to get to the real results!
And I will report.


----------



## basco (Mar 12, 2017)

what the so called techs like to do is push the gpu or the cpu separately so they never get things to throttle and say everything is good.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

GTA V and most other games would still run fine if you would clock down the CPU a bit.
I run GTA V at a locked steady 40fps on my Asus laptop with the CPU running at just 2.6GHz max turbo, CPU temps are around 60s.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

basco said:


> what the so called techs like to do is push the gpu or the cpu separately so they never get things to throttle and say everything is good.


 
Yes,you are abosutely right!
Maybe the best would be to remove that dust filter on the air intake,but they say that in that case the warranty will void,and anyway that there would be a need for frequent cleaning!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

Do you have me on "ignore" or something!?

Unsubbing...

GL!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Do you have me on "ignore" or something!?


 No no not at all!
But could the downclocking damage the CPU?
I apologize for the late reply to you!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> But could the downclocking damage the CPU?



Hell NO lol!
You just lower the multipliers only thats all!!

You can lower your max CPU temps by at least 10 degrees or more if you like to let it run cooler.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hell NO lol!
> You just lower the multipliers only thats all!!
> 
> You can lower your max CPU temps by at least 10 degrees or more if you like to let it run cooler.



To which values ?
When I played today the CPU frequency was about 3.1 GHz


And what would you reccommend me for the dust filter?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> To which values ?



Well your current max turbo speed is 3.5GHz I see, try setting the multipliers to 30 on all cores first so it will run at a maximum 3.0Ghz speed and check your max temps.

Just lower it bit by bit and test how the gaming performance is after lowering.

These i7 laptop CPU's are very powerful and they don't necessary need to run at full speed while gaming.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well your current max turbo speed is 3.5GHz I see, try setting the multipliers to 30 on all cores first so it will run at a maximum 3.0Ghz speed and check your max temps.
> 
> Just lower it bit by bit and test how the gaming performance is after lowering.
> 
> ...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Would the CPU downclocked allow the 60 FPS?



Well it's very easy to downclock the CPU with intel XTU, *you'll have to test it*, it may very well be that the game still runs at 60fps as mine does at a locked 40fps.

If you'll notice no difference with the CPU at somewhat lower speed, why not?
It'll run cooler!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well it's very easy to downclock the CPU with intel XTU, *you'll have to test it*, it may very well be that the game still runs at 60fps as mine does at a locked 40fps.


 
I will try it!By the way,how have you locked the FPS?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I will try it!By the way,how have you locked the FPS?



With RTSS.

What settings are you using in GTA V? Mine are mainly very high @ 1080p.
I have a GTX770M.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> With RTSS.



And what do you really think about the dust filter?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> And what do you really think about the dust filter?



Well other gaming laptops don't have any "airfilter".... Never seen it before!
My Asus gaming laptop neither, mine does have 2 fans though.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well other gaming laptops don't have any "airfilter".... Never seen it before!
> My Asus gaming laptop neither, mine does have 2 fans though.



You know,they say that with removing of that filter,they would frequently have to open-close the laptop to clean it,then may they make some accidental hardware damage etc...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

If you can remove that airfliter without damaging anything I would remove it.
Just play around with the multipliers in intel XTU and try your games!


GL!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> With RTSS.
> 
> What settings are you using in GTA V? Mine are mainly very high @ 180p.
> I have a GTX770M.



My video settings are very high only for texture and particles quality,other normal at 1080p

My GPU is GTX 960 M 4 GB GDDR5


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> You know,they say that with removing of that filter,they would frequently have to open-close the laptop to clean it,then may they make some accidental hardware damage etc...



I have no problems to keep my laptop airvents clean, I use an air compressor (not at full speed) and just blow out the dust from time to time, if you do this once every 4-6 months you'll be fine.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

Is there a possibility for lowering the temps with FPS locking at 40?

And what about CPU undervolting?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Is there a possibility for lowering the temps with FPS locking at 40?
> 
> And what about CPU undervolting?



You'll have to test it.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> You'll have to test it.



Dear P4-630,thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Dear P4-630,thank you so much for helping me!



LOL! No problem!

The worst thing that can happen fiddling around with intel XTU is a laptop reboot, if your voltage settings were'nt stable and after a restart all is back to stock for another attempt.

I personally only fiddled with the multiplier settings in XTU but lowering voltage a bit might help a few degrees but it might become unstable quickly for gaming, thats why I didn't play with the voltage.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow,after locking the FPS to 40 ,the CPU' s temp doesn't go more than 64-65 degrees!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Wow,after locking the FPS to 40 ,the CPU' s temp doesn't go more than 64-65 degrees!



If you try to lower the multipliers of the CPU, you might be able to still play at 60fps just with lower CPU speed, just test it out!

GL!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> If you try to lower the multipliers of the CPU, you might be able to still play at 60fps just with lower CPU speed, just test it out!
> 
> GL!



I will try that now!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I will try that now!



 The multipliers are greyed out


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> The multipliers are greyed out



In intel XTU?
Hmm...Too bad, Then you'll have to try with throttlestop.

Edit: I remember on first intel XTU startup you have to tick a box or click a button first before some settings become available.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Mar 12, 2017)

Are you using a Laptop Cooler? If not I would suggest one they are very cheap


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Are you using a Laptop Cooler? If not I would suggest one they are very cheap
> 
> View attachment 85078


 Yes I already have a cooling pad!


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have installed a 530 hq mega cars pack for GTA V,could that be one of the reasons?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Mar 12, 2017)

You can run Aida64 and run the stability test and see if and at what temp your cpu is throttling.
Playing games with vsync-on will lower your gpu temps if your graphics details are set correctly to match 60fps which might lower cpu temps.


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

SnakeDoctor said:


> You can run Aida64 and run the stability test and see if and at what temp your cpu is throttling.
> Playing games with vsync-on will lower your gpu temps if your graphics details are set correctly to match 60fps which might lower cpu temps.



I am playing GTA V at the moment,hwinfo doesn't report throttling!And is running at 3.1 GHz!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I am playing GTA V at the moment,hwinfo doesn't report throttling!And is running at 3.1 GHz!



Use the built-in fps counter from Steam. Assuming you have GTA V on Steam...
How did you know before that you were playing GTA V at 60fps? 

If you have set it to 60Hz in the game it doesn't mean that GTA V will run at a steady 60fps...


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Use the built-in fps counter from Steam. Assuming you have GTA V on Steam...
> How did you know before that you were playing GTA V at 60fps?
> 
> If you have set it to 60Hz in the game it doesn't mean that GTA V will run at a steady 60fps...


I use the Nvidia Geforce Experience FPS counter


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I use the Nvidia Geforce Experience FPS counter.



Ok, that's an option then, didn't know GFE had a built-in fps counter.

@HiTech_32 did you read my edited post at:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...stop-for-me-please.231416/page-4#post-3618379


----------



## HiTech_32 (Mar 12, 2017)

The CPU temp just reached 80°, but hwinfo doesn't say it is throttling!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2017)

Are temps under 100C if the answer is yes you do not have to do anything. Lenovo warranties that unit at the temperature it runs at. Those are a safe temperature per Intel for them to run at. 

JUST LEAVE IT ALONE.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 12, 2017)

I will echo what I said earlier.



alucasa said:


> Well, I don't see anything wrong with his laptop?
> 
> There are two problems from what I can see here and the laptop itself has no issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I have installed a 530 hq mega cars pack for GTA V,could that be one of the reasons?



Any user mods can cause issues.


----------

